# ICD 10 blackboard



## Spunkyluvnmo2

So I ordered my ICD10 prof exam and then I was sent an email about to go the blackboard and log in. So I read all rules and finished my test. I got an 89.33% I got 67 out of 75 questions right. But it doesn't say pass or fail? I know I only need an 80% but has anyone else had this problem? Is it bc  I took it on Sumday and AAPC is closed today? Im thinking it might not be finalized until they are open? If anyone has info I would really appreciate it!

Thank you!


----------



## cmadeya

*HCC Risk Adjustment Certification*

Yes, I passed today too!  And, I can't access anything??


----------



## Jillmk

Same thing happened to me today.  How did you get your certificate?


----------



## espressoguy

Eventually you will be able to print your certificate when you log into the blackboard. I took my exam a couple of weeks ago and I think the certificate was available 5 or 6 hours later.


----------



## Jillmk

Thank you!!!!  It was there.


----------



## mom45

*ICD-10 certificate*

You have to go into your receipt section on your regular AAPC account, click on profeciency test and up to your right hand corner there should be a link that says print certificate.


----------



## AMATTLI

I took my test Sunday 10/08/2015 on the blackboard. I passed but the certificate is not showing on the blackboard nor receipts. Should I call? Everyone from my organization has received theirs next day on AAPC.


----------



## SLeingang7572

I just took mine tonight and it said that I got 68 out of 75 points thus 90.67% but yet in my purchases is not showing date I took it....Just wondering if it will be showing tomorrow 11/12/15.


----------



## michelleaapc2012

I took mine for the second time today and I PASSED!!!!! I called AAPC to make sure that it was showing up that I passed and the lady said I will get an email and I can print off the certificate later today.


----------



## nbetts2000

*How to find and print your ICD-10 Profficiency Assesment Certificate*

Congratulations to those who passed the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment

Here are some tips on how to find if you passed it or not. 

When I passed mine, I didn't see anything under Purchases, so called AAPC and was informed that it takes up to one hour to show results in AAPC. 

Bellow, I have two ways I know to verify if you passed the test: Of course, you must be logged in 

1)
Click on Certification (in top blue ribbon, 5th one to the left from "Log in/Join")
Click on Credentials Verification
Enter your AAPC ID# (Located on the Left upper corner next to your name)
After click Verify
a window will pop up with your Credentials, and below that you should see ICD-10 Proficient (This shows only if you passed the test)

2) 
Click on your name (upper left corner)
Scroll all the way down
Find "Purchases" section and look for ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment
Click on ICD10 Proficiency Assessment 
Next, you'll see a score, and if you passed to the right you should see a small box with your certificate
Underneath that it will say "Get or Print Certificate"
Click on orang
Voila!


----------



## janicepmid

*Blackboard password?*

I ordered my proficiency test over 2 hours ago and I still haven't received the e-mail with the password to login to take the test.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get that?  I've already checked my spam mail numerous times and nothing.  And of course AAPC is closed on the weekends.


----------



## CodingKing

janicepmid said:


> I ordered my proficiency test over 2 hours ago and I still haven't received the e-mail with the password to login to take the test.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get that?  I've already checked my spam mail numerous times and nothing.  And of course AAPC is closed on the weekends.



Mine shows under purchase history under the main AAPC website. I recall it being immediate there when i bought it


----------



## mk2001

*Email*

Did it take anyone a while to get the email with your password? I have my receipt but still no email so I can log in to take the test.


----------



## tinagrady@cox.net

I am having the same issue.  I purchased my exam almost an hour ago and still have not received the email with the password.  Has anyone had any luck yet?


----------



## raegancole

Did anyone figure out how to access the exam via Blackboard?  I clicked on Forgot Password and the link is not working.  I am so frustrated!!!!


----------



## mk2001

I just finished mine. I had to log out & when I logged back in and clicked on forgot my password it finally sent me a new email.


----------



## lkalbers

I took mine this morning and after I hit OK a couple of times it gave me my score so you should be able to click something that will let you see it. I got 63 out of 75 which I didn't think was so great thought I'd do better. Congrats!


----------



## TShurling

*Can't get in!!!!*

I have changed my password twice and am still getting an error that the username or password isn't correct. Very frustrated since someone took my kids to go do something so I could have time to do it without distraction!!!


----------



## albrier1

*Same Here*



TShurling said:


> I have changed my password twice and am still getting an error that the username or password isn't correct. Very frustrated since someone took my kids to go do something so I could have time to do it without distraction!!!



I am so pissed! I have had the same problem this weekend


----------



## sha3931@gmail.com

*pending icd10 certificate*

Hi, 

I have completed the ICD-10 proficency assessment in the blackboard as per aapc instruction. graded 84%(63/75). i haven't got any certificate. status shows completed but unable to get see my certification. Please advice and do the needful


shareen 
sha3931@gmail.com


----------

